# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  FreeBSD 7.0 RELEASE (Production)

## sokratisg

Επιτέλους ήρθε αυτό το πολυαναμενόμενο Production Release.
Πολλά νέα features και performance boosts.

Κάποια key-points όπως φαίνονται και στο official announcement:



> - Dramatic improvements in performance and SMP scalability shown by various database and other benchmarks, in some cases showing peak performance improvements as high as 350% over FreeBSD 6.X under normal loads and 1500% at high loads. When compared with the best performing Linux kernel (2.6.22 or 2.6.24) performance is 15% better. Results are from benchmarks used to analyze and improve system performance, results with your specific work load may vary. Some of the changes that contribute to this improvement are:
> - The 1:1 libthr threading model is now the default.
> - Finer-grained IPC, networking, and scheduler locking.
> - A major focus on optimizing the SMP architecture that was put in place during the 5.x and 6.x branches.
> - Some benchmarks show linear scaling up to 8 CPUs. Many workloads see a significant performance improvement with multicore systems.
> - The ULE scheduler is vastly improved, providing improved performance and interactive response (the 4BSD scheduler is still the default for 7.0 but ULE may become the default for 7.1).
> - Experimental support for Sun's ZFS filesystem.
> - gjournal can be used to set up journaled filesystems, gvirstor can be used as a virtualized storage provider.
> - Read-only support for the XFS filesystem.
> ...


Official Announcement:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.0R/announce.html

Μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε όλο το i386 πακέτο από awmn ftp εδώ:
ftp://ftp.sokratisg.awmn/BSD/7.0-RELEASE-i386-all

ή και σαν torrent από awmn tracker εδώ:
http://www.byteme.awmn/details.php?id=6790

ή από τον επίσημο FreeBSD inet tracker εδώ:
http://torrents.freebsd.org:8080/stats. ... ce2bbc0104

Have fun!!!  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ώπα, καλή φάση.
Για να δοκιμάσουμε και το 7

----------


## pan-pan

> Ώπα, καλή φάση.
> Για να δοκιμάσουμε και το 7


Πως ετσι εσυ? Ασε με να μαντεψω. Στο λαπτοπ ε?
 ::   ::

----------


## Philip

Καλό ακούγεται ...  ::  
Θα παίξω και εγώ λίγο να το δω.



> FreeBSD runs thousands of applications.
> 
> Because FreeBSD is based on 4.4BSD, an industry-standard version of UNIX, it is easy to compile and run programs. FreeBSD also includes an extensive packages collection and ports collection that bring precompiled and easy-to-build software right to your desktop or enterprise server. There is also a growing number of commercial applications written for FreeBSD.
> 
> Here are some examples of the environments in which FreeBSD is used:
> 
> * Internet services. Many Internet Service Providers (ISPs) find FreeBSD ideal, running WWW, Usenet news, FTP, Email, and other services. Ready-to-run software like the Apache web server or the ProFTPD FTP server make it easy to set up a business or community-centered ISP. Of course, with FreeBSD's unbeatable networking, your users will enjoy high speed, reliable services.
> * X Window workstation. From an inexpensive X terminal to an advanced X display, FreeBSD works quite well. Free X software (X.Org™) comes with the system. nVidia offers native drivers for their high-performance graphics hardware, and the industry standard Motif® and OpenGL® libraries are supported. Both the KDE and GNOME desktop environments enjoy full support and provide office suite functionality, with further good functionality available in the OpenOffice.Org and TextMaker products.
> * Networking. From packet filtering to routing to name service, FreeBSD can turn any PC into a Internet firewall, email host, print server, PC/NFS server, and more.
> ...



*---Philip---*

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> - *JIT compilation* to turn BPF into native code, improving packet capture performance.
> 
> 
> Από όλα τα features, αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση! 
> Στα χνάρια της Java, χεχε. 
> 
> edit: Ένα DVD ISO δεν έβγαλαν ακόμα;


Μπα δεν είδα DVD..



```
File: 7.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso  	521658 KB  	25/2/2008  	1:35:00 πμ
File: 7.0-RELEASE-i386-disc2.iso 	711414 KB 	25/2/2008 	1:35:00 πμ
File: 7.0-RELEASE-i386-disc3.iso 	359954 KB 	25/2/2008 	1:36:00 πμ
File: 7.0-RELEASE-i386-docs.iso 	242530 KB 	25/2/2008 	1:37:00 πμ
```

*---Philip---*

----------


## dweller

DVD δεν πρόκειται να βγάλουν, εάν κάποιος χρειάζεται dvd μπορεί να το παραγγείλει απο το bsd mall.

----------


## pathfinder

Ενδιαφέρον για να το δοκιμάσουμε και αυτο ::

----------

